# The yard Doom Buggy



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

So I am over the Moon about this, but my brother has been working on this project and it is going really well. We talked about how to get people through the yard haunt better and safer and have more control of setting props off at the right moment etc. This is what he came up with and the progress so far. I have high hopes for this and will update this thread as progress move forward.
















Here is a video of the concept in action


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a concept, can't wait to see how this works out for you


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What an awesome idea! Wow! Before you know it....you'll have "little Disney" in your backyard!:biggrineton:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool idea!
Nice thinking :jol:


----------



## matt32539 (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Smart. Plus the lower riding level can be put to your advantage with shorter or smaller props seeming taller.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for all of the compliments. I will post some updates in the next couple of days.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow so Halloween was real busy, but we got the ride done and took it one step further and controlled it with Mikkojay's four banger design using an Arduino Nano. Here is a video of it in action. Later I will put up a video of the details of the coffin ride drive system.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks really good!
Kudos


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The kids had to have loved that!

Your fortune teller was wonderful, and the mom and child in the coffin at the end were totally adorable


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What fun!!! Very creative.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

That was my wife and daughter in the coffin. My Sister was the fortune teller. She is a pretty good actor, Does a fair bit of community theater. Thanks all for the compliments. Here is a video that shows the mechanics of the Coffin.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow. That is so amazingly cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW!!!
I just finally got a chance to check this out, and man is that HARD CORE! Nice job!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey thanks. It's all thanks to your controller that is what took it to the next level.


----------

